# humidity



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

the humidity in my room fluxuates between around 42%-52% and i have a 12 string, should i be worried about humidity?

nick


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

That's perfect. The safe limits are 35 and 70 percent.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

no worries IMHO


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

what if it always fulxuating between that?


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

alright thanks


----------



## INFINITY BALL (Mar 12, 2009)

That's good to know. :smile:
I was worried about humidity too.
My other interest is keeping turtles, so I have alot of tanks in my house that give off a fair amount of humidty, especially in the winter when the windows and doors are closed.
I run a dehumidifier on a regular basis.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

It never hurts to keep your acoustics in their cases when you're not playing them.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I would much rather have your problem than mine lol. It's a job just to keep the humidity above 30% in my apartment. If both humidifiers aren't running ALL the time, I run into major issues. It was so dry in here before I double up the humidifiers that I was even getting fret sprout on my electrics.

I can't wait for summer to get here so the humidity levels increase in here. I seem to be able to control them with a quick shot of the air conditioner in the summer. Winter with the heat, and all the hardwood is a disaster though.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I assume you can get a humidity reader (or whatever you call it) at any hardware store. It there any particular model you guy/gals like?


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> (or whatever you call it)


hygrometer


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I run an elcheapo.............cost less than $12........actually I have 2 in the same space so that I can be somewhat assured they are both funtioning properly.............been close to 30% this winter..........that's in my small hard top trailer (pronounced studio) that is in my unheated shop with a small electric heater inside.......the house has been just perfect this winter in the 40 -50% range............everything in cases..........one unit to monitor the house but I switch the 3 units around............


----------

